# Greetings from Glasgow, Scotland.



## thebeermonkey (Jul 15, 2019)

My first post. Sending greetings to all bbq heads and smokers.

I’m happiest when I’ve fired up my Weber or Traeger Pro 34 and smoking some meat. My natural habitat is usually on the back porch with a cold beer and cooking utensil in my hand. I do like a wee single malt every now and then.

Happy to be here.


----------



## LanceR (Jul 15, 2019)

Beer?  BBQ?  Whisky?  I'm in!!  Oh wait....Scotland.....     Oh, well.  Welcome from Pinnacle, North Carolina!


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 15, 2019)

LanceR said:


> Beer?  BBQ?  Whisky?  I'm in!!  Oh wait....Scotland.....     Oh, well.  Welcome from Pinnacle, North Carolina!



Thank you!


----------



## pit of despair (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome from Virginia! I used to live in Thurso and have been to Glasgow.
Teddy


----------



## motocrash (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome from Virginia.
My last know ancestors from the motherland lived in Paisley.


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 15, 2019)

pit of despair said:


> Welcome from Virginia! I used to live in Thurso and have been to Glasgow.
> Teddy



Thank you! Thurso is the frozen north!


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 15, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Welcome from Virginia.
> My last know ancestors from the motherland lived in Paisley.



Thank you! I was in Paisley yesterday. Paisley people are known as Buddies. Welcome Buddy!


----------



## kruizer (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 15, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota



Thank you Kruizer.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome to the site, glad to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 15, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Welcome to the site, glad to have ya join the fun.
> 
> Chris



Thank you Chris.

I’m glad to be on board.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome from East TN. Doesn't get much better than drinking beer and cooking outside I'm right there with you. How's the meat selection and quality in Scotland?


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 15, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Welcome from East TN. Doesn't get much better than drinking beer and cooking outside I'm right there with you. How's the meat selection and quality in Scotland?



Thanks for the welcome SmokinVOLfan.

The meat selection and quality can be a little bit variable. Supermarket meat I tend to avoid as can’t guarantee the quality or cuts. It’s very difficult to get a decent rack of ribs or larger Cowboy cuts such as Tomahawk or bone in beef from local butchers or supermarket store. That said, we have a Costco in Glasgow that stocks some USDA Prime steaks such as rib eye. I tend to buy my meat online from a butcher in Wales, 
https://rogersbutchers.co.uk/meaty/
which have an excellent range and choice of cuts as well as a very good London butcher,
https://www.turnerandgeorge.co.uk/

Both are fantastic and will be delivered next day. My freezer is currently full with some choice cuts of meat.

All the best,

Kenny


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 16, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.



Thank you JC


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 16, 2019)

Slainte! <I don't mind a wee dram my self>.

I think Slainte is the correct Gaelic word. Been a while since I've had to remember :)

Now I am curious to see your takes on local food put in a smoker :) 

At least with this hobby you can make your own Finnan Haddie and really show off! :)


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 16, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Slainte! <I don't mind a wee dram my self>.
> 
> I think Slainte is the correct Gaelic word. Been a while since I've had to remember :)
> 
> ...



Thank you Tom.

Sláinte is, indeed, the word. Cheers to you too.

Cold smoked haddock would be rather nice. As would some lovely salmon on the smoker that has been sitting for a wee while in a nice single malt for added flavour.

Some smoked Stornaway black pudding would be braw as would some of MacSween’s finest haggis.

Some birds would be lovely too: Capercaillie and Grouse. Will soon be the Glorious Twelfth. Grouse season.


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 16, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Welcome from Middle TN!



Thank you! I feel right at home here.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 16, 2019)

I suspect when you started going into the ethnic dishes of Scotland you lost a fair few of the readers ;)

I do wonder about smoked haggis now... I'm a first Gen American...as you can guess, one side was Scottish ;)


----------



## JRS950 (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome from the road somewhere in the USA.  I just started using a smoker and so am loving it. Glasgow was home to my grandfather.  Started a family in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 17, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I suspect when you started going into the ethnic dishes of Scotland you lost a fair few of the readers ;)
> 
> I do wonder about smoked haggis now... I'm a first Gen American...as you can guess, one side was Scottish ;)



Smoked haggis would work. You just need to remove it from the sheep stomach casing. Oak whisky chips would be perfect.


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 17, 2019)

JRS950 said:


> Welcome from the road somewhere in the USA.  I just started using a smoker and so am loving it. Glasgow was home to my grandfather.  Started a family in the Pittsburgh area.



Thank you for the welcome.

Whereabouts in Glasgow was your Grandfather from? I grew up in the Southside but now find myself in the West End.


----------



## JRS950 (Jul 18, 2019)

thebeermonkey said:


> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> Whereabouts in Glasgow was your Grandfather from? I grew up in the Southside but now find myself in the West End.


He came to this country late 1890's or early 1900's. I really don't know what part of town he called home. 
Visiting Scotland and especially Glasgow is on our bucket list for possibly spring or early summer 2020.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2019)

Welcome Beermonkey!!
Glad you found us!!

Bear, from SouthEast Pennsylvania.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 18, 2019)

thebeermonkey said:


> Smoked haggis would work. You just need to remove it from the sheep stomach casing. Oak whisky chips would be perfect.



Well I look forward to seeing that experiment then :)


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 18, 2019)

Welcome from Alabama.  Golfing in Scotland is on my bucket list!


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 18, 2019)

JRS950 said:


> He came to this country late 1890's or early 1900's. I really don't know what part of town he called home.
> Visiting Scotland and especially Glasgow is on our bucket list for possibly spring or early summer 2020.



Fingers crossed you make it across.


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Beermonkey!!
> Glad you found us!!
> 
> Bear, from SouthEast Pennsylvania.



Thank you for the very warm welcome Bear.


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 18, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Welcome from Alabama.  Golfing in Scotland is on my bucket list!




Thank you for 5he warm welcome. It is good to be here. I hope you tick off from your bucket list teeing up in Scotland. Some very fine links courses here.


----------



## thebeermonkey (Jul 18, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well I look forward to seeing that experiment then :)



I accept that challenge! :-)


----------

